# Rumbly tummy



## queenadreena (Dec 8, 2007)

I've decided to post a new thread on here, rather than continue the one in the general rabbit forum. 

*
Basically, for a few days my lop albino bunny hasn't been acting herself at all. I thought it was due to our cat passing away, as they were friends. She's usually very bubbly, but she's been acting very lethargic. She's been laying down alot, yet I've noticed after the whole day she perks up and runs around for an hour or so, then goes back to laying down all the time again.

She's weeing and pooping, though I noticed tonight that her poops have changed colour, are a little black and 'mucousy' (though that was just one lot)
She's eating in moderation, and drinking from a bowl (as opposed to her usual water bottle) but just now, her stomach has been extremely rumbly, for lack of a better word.

I've got her on my lap, and I'm rubbing her tummy for her, but she has also started to smell. I read somewhere that rabbit's don't/can't fart. I've been feeding her kale and hay, and only a few pellets, in hopes that she might release some gas.

I'm new to rabbit owning, and have had two for almost two years, but this is entirely new to me. What do I do? Do any of your bunnies ever get rumbly stomachs?* :?


----------



## polly (Dec 8, 2007)

it could be gas if you can get to the chemist you could try some baby gas meds its called infacol it can help if its gas so will the tummy rubs also a heat pad can be good. try giving plenty of hay and some of the burgess supergrass is good they find it hard to resist. and some more pellets if she is eating them.

Is she moulting?


----------



## queenadreena (Dec 8, 2007)

*She's sort of long haired, but I groom her everyday to get rid of any loose fur, so that she doesn't ingest it.

Is infacol okay for rabbits? Do you just give it them as it is, or mix a drop in with the water?*


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, the gas meds will be fine for your bunny. YOu give it to them straight, the smallest dose for infants. I don't know what you have over there, but here you can get it in a banana/apple flavor, which would make dosing easier.


----------



## happy_hoppers (Dec 8, 2007)

Has she had any changes in diet or been introduced to any new foods?

When you say rumble stomach is it making a gurgling noise? Can you hear liquid trapped inside it?

Are the stools covered in a jelly like clear mucus or are they just of a soft composition?


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2007)

From hearing my own and shelter bunnies, rabbits can fart. Its good to keep with tummy rubs and get some baby gas meds in her asap.

Keep her eating lots of hay and drinking water. Keep us posted. 

You should probably read through some of the Library threads on tummy troubles if you have time:

Heres a good thread Naturestee did: GI Stasis- What Everyone Should Know

Be sure to check out the parts on Gas- lots of good info there.


----------



## happy_hoppers (Dec 9, 2007)

Its called Infacol in the UK too. I give 1-2ml every two hours with tummy rubs administered after the Infacol to help move it down the stomach.

Tummy rubs should be in small circular motions moving gently down the abdominal area to encourage gas and food to pass through. Use gentle pressure only.

Infacol is a very very safe drug to use as its active ingrediant, Simeticone (formerly known as simethicone) is inert and not absorbed by the body.

It is virtually impossible to overdose on Infacol but the downside is it contains the sweetener saccharin and sweet foods can encourage the bad gut bacteria to multiply. 

Despite this I would still recommend using it, the only issue I have personally ever had with it is one rabbit who used to develop runny stools after consumption.


----------



## Marietta (Dec 9, 2007)

As "happy hoppers" pointed out, Infacol for babies' colic (containing Simethicone), which you find in any human drugstore, is absolutely safe for bunnies. So, administer the dose "happy hoppers"wrote, every 2 hrs, continue light, slow tummy massages exercising minimum pressurewith your palmmakingcyclical movements from the pointthe tummy is down to your bunny's butt, give lots of water (even by syringe-feeding, if she doesn't drink by herself) andavoid gassy veggies, which would make the problem worse. Hay feeding is very important also.

Marietta


----------



## Marietta (Dec 10, 2007)

How is your bunny doing today? Any better? Please keep us posted.

Marietta


----------



## queenadreena (Dec 14, 2007)

*I didn't want to post too soon and tempt fate, but thankfully, Mai is okay now. I moved her into my room where it's warmer, and fed her kale and hay, reducing her pellet intake and gave lots of tummy rubs.

She perked up around two days ago, and she seems fine now. Her poo's are back to normal and she's binkying and honking.

Crisis avoided! Thank you for all your advice :]*


----------

